

Open-source physics engines (2011) - StylifyYourBlog
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/os-physicsengines/

======
SloopJon
ODE seemed promising when I looked at it several years ago. Bullet is also
quite popular. Searching for a comparison of the two led me to _An Evaluation
of Open Source Physics Engines for Use in Virtual Reality Assembly
Simulations_ :

[http://elib.dlr.de/79462/1/74320346.pdf](http://elib.dlr.de/79462/1/74320346.pdf)

The authors, who were already using Bullet, concluded that "Newton and PhysX
would be valuable candidates to compete with Bullet for integration in our
current simulation environment."

------
Scramblejams
Bullet seems to be the most mature of the game-oriented physics engines, but
its story for those of us not using C++ is significantly less compelling.
Bullet 2 doesn't have much of a C API, while Bullet 3 requires a high-end
desktop card, considerably narrowing your customer base. Guess I'll have to
re-evaluate the alternatives or resign myself to a truckload of shim C++.

C++'s generally poor interoperability has been annoying me since the 90s. :-(

------
Zardoz84
For .NET there is BEPU
[http://bepu.squarespace.com/](http://bepu.squarespace.com/)

